# Ordentliche Schläuche?



## fx:flow (2. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach robusten Schläuchen. Oder einem Tipp, wie ich meinen Verschleiss mindern kann. Bin bisher immer solche stinknormalen Schwalbe-20"-Schläuche gefahren, aber sehr oft schleichende Platte oder es macht direkt "pffffffschhhht".

Für's MTB gibt es von Schwalbe so einen Gummistreifen, der zwischen Mantel und Schlauch gelegt wird. Ist sowas am BMX zu empfehlen?

Hilfe...


----------



## jimbim (2. Januar 2007)

liegt ja nich am schlauch, solang es keine khe sind(des sind ja nur luftballons), sondern dann an reifen gibt aber so fatty schläuche, wiegen aber so 200g mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Misanthrop (2. Januar 2007)

scheiß egal die billichen von hartje und gut is...
kommen eh alle von heng shin = 0 Unterschied
und die fatty sind nur schwer und halten kein bischen besser

Das einzige was hilft ist vernünftiger Reifendruck und vernünftig fahren


----------



## fx:flow (2. Januar 2007)

Misanthrop schrieb:


> Das einzige was hilft ist vernünftiger Reifendruck und vernünftig fahren



der wäre bei Street?

Vernünftig fahren is momentan noch ein wenig das Problem... yo...


----------



## derdani (2. Januar 2007)

ich fahr khe und find die suppa


----------



## paule_p2 (2. Januar 2007)

Misanthrop schrieb:


> Das einzige was hilft ist vernünftiger Reifendruck und vernünftig fahren




und nen gescheiter reifen, wenns um schleichende platten geht. ich hat mit meinen KHE reifen auch jeden 2 tag nen platten, seid ich die glh´s fahr hab ich keine mehr, also schleichende.


----------



## Misanthrop (2. Januar 2007)

Jop Reifen tun auch was dazu aber meistens reicht mehr Druck...
Ich fahr mit 6.5 Bar vorne und hinten aber ist für die meisten zuviel...
Musste halt selber rausfinden was nen Kompriß zwischen Gutfahren und Lufthalten is...


----------



## Bulls1992 (2. Januar 2007)

Ich Habe  In Meinen Bmx Bulls Busted Nen Pannensicheren Schlauch Und Hält Auch Sehr Gut


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (2. Januar 2007)

Was der Menschenfeind schreibt stimmt so nicht. Zwar ist bei der Pannenstabilität *******gal. Wer zu oft nen Platten hat sollte reifen mit dickerer Karkasse fahren. Animal kann man bis 7bar aufpumpen da wird kein Mensch nen Snakebite haben können.

Aber billgie Schläuche verlieren viel schneller Luft und sind dadurch wenig zu empfehlen. Außerdem gibt es bei Billigschläuchen mehr Montagsprodukte. Ich halte garnichts von solchen Schläuchen seid 6 Jahren verkaufen wir auch nur noch Markenschläuche. Marke ist egal aber die halb so teuren Noname Schläuche sind fürn Arsch.

Es gibt übrigens auch 20" extralight Schläuche von Schwalbe die sind ein ganzes Stück leichter. Wie dick oder dünn ein Schlauch ist, ist bei entsprechendem Luftdruck ja egal.

Wenn ihr >6 bar fährt solltet ihr besser auf SV Ventile zurückgreifen. AV Ventile sind da etwas überfordert.


----------



## King Jens one (2. Januar 2007)

SIDDHARTHA schrieb:


> ...Aber billgie Schläuche verlieren viel schneller Luft und sind dadurch wenig zu empfehlen. Außerdem gibt es bei Billigschläuchen mehr Montagsprodukte. Ich halte garnichts von solchen Schläuchen seid 6 Jahren verkaufen wir auch nur noch Markenschläuche. Marke ist egal aber die halb so teuren Noname Schläuche sind fürn Arsch....



So ein Quatsch fahr jetzt seid einem halben Propheteschläuche vom Kaufland (3,50) und die sind gut muss bis jetzt nicht einmal flicken oder nach pumpen!!! Schwalbeschläuche sind fürn po weil die Ventile alle naselang abreizen.


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (2. Januar 2007)

Wie abreißen? Meinst du, dass der Schlauch wandert? Das kann mna mit gutem Felgenband in den Griff kriegen. 

Ich sag ja, Montagsmodelle, Wir hatten mal ein Sonderangebot Billigschläuche für 16" Kinderräder (bei denen macht man halt ne Aussnahme) Und da waren einige schon von Werk aus undicht. Passiert auch bei einigen Contis. Schläuche einer Marke sind ja alle gleich egal ob 16, 20 oder 28".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prunni (2. Januar 2007)

Schwalbe Schläuche sind und bleiben die besten ganz einfach... Dazu dann noch  einen gescheiten Reifen und dann noch dieses Textilfelgenband von Schwalbe und alles ist gut... Achja, bißchen Luft schadet auch nicht.


----------



## Knacki1 (3. Januar 2007)

Bei mir halten se gut... habn en normales gewicht... wiegen genau 133gr.


----------



## Bike Lane (3. Januar 2007)

die paranogarage schläuche sind auch nicht schlecht!


----------



## BruteX23 (22. Januar 2007)

also mein fahrradhändler hatm ir mal den aktuellen schwalbe katalog gezeigt, und da gibt es keinen extra light 20" schlauch?!? lediglich einer, der bist 1,5" dicke zugelassen ist, und auch nur 95gramm wiegt.
Wie siehts aus, kann man den bei 1,95" oder 2.1" dicke fahren? nich das ich sowas vorhätte


----------



## Brainspiller (22. Januar 2007)

ich hab im radladen aus versehen mal so ein ding angedreht gekriegt. die sind so dick wie maccaroni und damit noch etwas dünner als khe twiggis. hab die umgetauscht. so wie die sich dehnen müssten können die meiner meinung nach nicht halten.


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (22. Januar 2007)

http://www.schwalbe.de/ger/de/fahrrad/schlaeuche/

War das eine Katalog von 07? War es ein Händlerkatalog eines Großhändlers? Alles so Fragen über Fragen.

Auf jeden Fall gibt es den Schlauch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swirrl (22. Januar 2007)

umwickel die innenseite deiner felge mit klebeband, wahrscheinlich haste irgendwo was scharfkandiges


----------



## RISE (22. Januar 2007)

Aaaalso,

ich benutze die Parano Schläuche und bin höchst zufrieden. An den letzten Platten erinner ich mich nicht. Liegt aber auch daran, dass ich zwischen Schlauch und Reifen noch einen alten Schlauch gepackt hab, etwas beschnitten und natürlich ohne Ventil.
Für Freunde des kompromisslosen Leichtbaus ist das allerdings ein klares Don't.


----------



## BruteX23 (22. Januar 2007)

den schlauch "Schwalbe AV 7C"  hab ich inzwischen auch gefunden, allerdings muss der auf der nächsten Seite im Katalog gewesen sein.

"was, Leichtbau am BMX, was macht man doch nur an Rennrädern und Mountainbikes" 

Diese Fahrradhändler...tztztz


----------



## a.nienie (23. Januar 2007)

@fx:flow: mach Dir mal die mühe und guck Dir deine felgen vom addict genau an.
also innen, vor allem an den stellen mit den bohrungen für die speichen.
bei mir waren die zt schlecht entgratet, 
so dass spitze kanten durch's felgenband richtung schlauch gestanden haben.
nach entgraten/abfeilen kein prob mehr.


----------

